
Facebook Blames Lack of Available Talent for Diversity Problem - protomyth
http://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-blames-lack-of-available-talent-for-diversity-problem-1468526303
======
DrScump
Meanwhile, this timely article posted to HN earlier today quotes Mark
Zuckerberg thus:

<In 2007, a fresh-faced Mark Zuckerberg famously ruffled feathers among some
older colleagues when he suggested that tech companies should not hire people
over 30. “Young people are just smarter,” the Facebook chief executive, then
22, told a crowd at Stanford University.>

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12097005](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12097005)

Having 90% of your workforce be white and Asian between 22 and 35, and
predominately male at that, is an odd definition of "diversity".

